
Backed By Angel Round, GiftRocket Goes Beyond The Check-In - llambda
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/07/backed-by-angel-round-giftrocket-moves-beyond-the-check-in-to-make-virtual-gift-giving-even-easier/
======
paulhauggis
This seems rather inconvenient for the recipient. I'm shocked that a site like
this is backed by 500K of angel investments.

"If you send $50 to a friend or loved one, there’s no way to be positive they
use the money at the intended location"

What's the point of sending them money if you are going to force them to spend
it at an intended location?

